# Melanotan II, PT141



## bugman (Mar 4, 2020)

Anyone have a good source for these now?  It's been so long for me.  Last time I used maxim, any news to share?

I've also used peptide pros in the past. Any news on them?


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

I use RUI.


----------



## snake (Mar 4, 2020)

Those have been the go to for most but I have nothing to say one way or the other in the last year. Good thing about those peptides, you know if they are bunk pretty quick.


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 4, 2020)

i use ma research chems  Mike Arnolds company. The MT-2 and other research chems have worked well for me


----------



## Trump (Mar 4, 2020)

I get mt-2 direct from China same company I get hgh but they are shut down right now. Earliest April they be back maybe longer with the Coronavirus as it is


----------

